# Sliding Comound Mitre saw question



## Virg (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm looking to purchase a 10'' sliding compound mitre. I'm not looking to spend much money, so something on sale is key. This week sears has one, by Terratek ? Has anyone heard of this brand? Any comments?

http://www.sears.ca/product/terratek-8482-10-sliding-miter-saw-with-laser/09283890?ptag=1


Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

one test you can do in the store is to lock the bevel and try to move the head of the saw left or right,see how much the saw flexes at the joint

noticable flex? id keep looking


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

There also seems to be a pressure on manufs to keep their casual use saws under 15A and so some of these saws trip the 15A breaker occasionally because they are pushing this limit. 
If that happens put the saw on a #14 or #12 extension cord, but a cord that is just long enough to solve the problem.


----------



## Virg (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks !
I willl keep that in mind. I wonder if either of you have experience with the Mastercraft saws @ Canadian Tire?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought one as a throw away when I forgot the saw one day---not good. What's left of it cuts kindling for my fire box.--Lasted three days before parts started to fail.

I'll admit I push all tools to the limit.--Mike--


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you read the reviews on the link you posted?

Kick in another $150-$200 and your DIY needs are set for life.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_294575-70-D...price|1&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_DEWALT_4294857521 4294926871_4294937087_?Ns=p_product_price|1

http://www.lowes.com/pd_93317-67702-C10FSB_4294857531+4294965731_4294937087?productId=1266713&Ns=p_product_price|1


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Virg said:


> Thanks !
> I willl keep that in mind. I wonder if either of you have experience with the Mastercraft saws @ Canadian Tire?


 
Mastercraft makes some good general use tools for the DIYer, My daughter bought me a MC angle grinder 3 yrs ago..cost $9.99 (flyer sale). Still works great and I use it constantly. Not sure about the mitersaw though, I love my 12" DeWalt. Bought a Sears craftsman 10" which didn't last as long as I would have liked but, like Mike, I use it now for cutting scrap wood for the fire and will put a metal cut-off on for metal framing.

Incidentally, I bought my saw from a DeWalt store, not a box store. This way, I know its a DeWalt


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

Keep in mind that cheap tools generally are not very accurate. I've used cheap saws cutting trim before and you can cut a peice of trim 4, 5, 6 times without changing the settings and get a different result every time. Personally, I would suggest holding off on buying a cheap saw and save up for something nicer.


----------

